# Bamboo question



## BobGrill (Aug 30, 2011)

Does bamboo need to be planted in soil or partially submerged, or can it just be placed in the substrate (eco earth)?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 30, 2011)

The soil would have to be remain rather moist in my limited experience.  You could bury the container & mesh the top if you wanted to keep it in just water?


----------



## Shrike (Aug 31, 2011)

When you say bamboo, are referring to an actual species of bamboo, or so called lucky bamboo (_Dracaena sanderiana_, not a true species of bamboo)?  I'm just curious because true bamboo species grow like mad and wouldn't really be manageable in a vivarium, whereas _Dracaena sanderiana _is very common and of a more managable size.


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 31, 2011)

Shrike said:


> When you say bamboo, are referring to an actual species of bamboo, or so called lucky bamboo (_Dracaena sanderiana_, not a true species of bamboo)?  I'm just curious because true bamboo species grow like mad and wouldn't really be manageable in a vivarium, whereas _Dracaena sanderiana _is very common and of a more managable size.


That is what I was asking about, yes.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucky Bamboo (Dracaena sanderiana) is poisonous to many animals it contains alkaloids, saponins, and resin.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone recently uploaded a pic of their Avic's enclosure which included this bamboo in it in the galleries. The bamboo I'm talking about is sold at petsmart and is used for both reptile terrariums and fish aquariums so obviously they pose no harm to the animals.


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 3, 2011)

It's not true that they (petsmart plants) are obviously harmless, they are just for sale as you'd use them. They could be very harmful to a millipede or something but not a spider for the spider won't eat them, on the other hand if a cricket you put in chooses to eat the plant and ThEN your spider eats the cricket,  that could cause some problems.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2011)

well I guess it's a risk, but I've used live plants before and never had any issues such as those.

Dracaena is the family that this bamboo type belongs too.


----------

